
Why Everyone Should #DeletePytho - phnk
https://nanx.me/blog/post/why-everyone-should-delete-python/
======
mangecoeur
...or not. Just because you got your knickers in a twist over python versions
and you don't understand the use cases for multiple references to a mutable
variable, doesn't mean no one else can understand these things.

------
zaarn
IMO Recommending R as a replacement for Python is like recommending a VW
Beetle rigged to explode if it hits more than 2mph as a replacement for a
beat-up old family car that is missing two tires.

Python might have it's pain points but R is straight up the most horrendous
programming language I've ever used, including Malbolge and Brainfuck in that
ranking. The only valid reason people ever present me for using this language
is "a lot of other people wrote stuff that is relevant for statistics in R and
why throw away all that work?".

~~~
vixen99
its pain points

------
dpwm
Seems more like an attack on a straw-man Python ecosystem.

Section 1, on there being two versions of Python, is a bit daft. It's been
settled: use 3.

Sections 2, 3 and 4 are attacking Python for not behaving in the way R does.
For what it's worth, everyone struggles with objects being passed as
references at some point or other -- for me it was not realising keyword
function arguments' default values are evaluated at definition time, not call
time. In any case, the alternatives would not work in Python.

Section 5 is attacking Python for not having RStudio. Personally, as a long
term vim user, I've recently tried Spacemacs and found being able to paste to
REPL a huge time-saving feature. I'm sure there are plugins for vim that can
do this too, it's just it was enabled and discoverable in spacemacs.

I get that R is good for statistics. It's probably better than Python for
stats. But Python is a general purpose language that really gets a lot right,
which is probably one of the reasons for its growing popularity in Machine
Learning.

~~~
marmaduke
I realize the default kwarg thing trips people up, but there’s always been
this great pair of pages in the Python docs titled Data and Execution models.
They take an hour or two to read, but make the language so crystal clear.

------
marmaduke
All four of these are positive points for the projects I manage

\- 3 is nicer language to work in, transitions have been smooth

\- I like different package managers for different purposes (pip for source or
pure Python, conda for heavy precompiled binary packages, apt/yum for system
packages)

\- shallow copy makes memory management easier by default

\- no built in stats structure: if there was, it would be the hammer looking
for nails everywhere. Ever worked in MATLAB? Everything is a goddamn matrix
(not true anymore but still).

A testament to the language and its extension APIs is that NumPy and Torch
Tensors are very comfortable to work with yet aren’t built in data structures.

------
saagarjha
There is a typo in the title of this post; it should end with “#DeletePython”.

~~~
phnk
Indeed; sorry for that. I have no idea whether I can correct my submission.

------
cf_
I agree that R has it's benefits, but zero of the points in that article
appear solid when you actually spend time with Python. Have to choose Python 2
or 3 for a new project? Guess what, pick version 3, because you know - you
could say the same thing about Ubuntu 16.04 or 18.04 ?

------
jononor
Everyone interoperates with numpy arrays for computational stuff. Wouldn't
have been any better if it was in the standard library.

------
hawkice
PSA: If you are using Ubuntu, deleting Python may break your boot process.

------
emersion
R has a lot more issues than Python IMHO.

------
jahaja
There's seem to be a pattern where some people consider simple languages an
insult to their intelligence and will fight its adoption with whatever cheap
shots that's available. This seems to be such a case.

------
thont
"no decent IDEs" because you generally don't need one.

~~~
heavenlyblue
PyCharm is _the_ python IDE. I don't really see what could you possibly lack
in it in terms of functionality.

~~~
cf_
Yeah, it's the problem with that article in general - the author doesn't
appear to have decent experience in Python and if she/he really thinks PyCharm
is not a decent IDE, then I don't really need to listen to the remaining
story.

------
ur-whale
>To do this in R, we merely need to do b = a. When we modify b, a will not be
affected. Life is beautiful.

Life is not beautiful. It is simple-minded. Also: slow.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
How on Earth did this make it to the front page?

------
estevaovix
Just be happy with R if it suits you better, no point in writing an article
about #deletepython

------
Insanity
PyCharm is a pretty good IDE

------
juststeve
unsubscribe

------
gfdgfdg
#deletenanx.me

------
swedish_mafia
#deletenanx.me

Who is upvoting this garbage

~~~
juststeve
This is literally a low quality shitpost in the form of an "article". i don't
even dislike python

